# MECA 2X @ American Radio Cumming, GA.



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Who is in for this one?

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I aint following you up there!

Chuck


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn would love to show up, but sigh BORING family reunion down south that I have to attend.

Other Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I aint following you up there!
> 
> Chuck




You know that we will need Mark to drive the ambulance.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Damn would love to show up, but sigh BORING family reunion down south that I have to attend.
> 
> Other Chuck



Damn good excuse. Might I be able to borrow that one day? 

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> You know that we will need Mark to drive the ambulance.


Its an Ambalance. With a killer sq system. 4 12's as a siren though.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

how'd it go? Pics?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> how'd it go? Pics?


Yes, please.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Team DIYMA mostly won.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Team DIYMA mostly won.


This has been very common this year, same with Team AP getting alot of Trophies


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, but has there been anyone else competing? LOL!

*a team diyma member myself, so my brethren know I'm just jabbing*


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> This has been very common this year, same with Team AP getting alot of Trophies




Tell me about it, I have been seeing it first hand. I'm kinda AP affiliated.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If we didn't show up down here there wouldn't be anyone in the SQ classes. A win by default sucks IMO.

Chuck


----------

